# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Emersed cultivated cryptocoryne to give away

## illumbomb

Hi, I have some emersed cultivated cryptocoryne to give away to hobbyists who are seriously interested in emersed cultivation of cryptocoryne. If you have such interest and have some species of certain locality that you are interested in, pm me and I will check if I have excess. Collection strictly at Jurong East Street 31.

----------

